# Whats Wrong with this Picture?



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

What’s wrong with this picture?

The work order stated that the cover of this test button for patient room night lighting was esthetically unpleasant because it was not flush with the wall. The wiring system is hospital grade MC cable

I’ll state one, because you can’t see it. Live power is applied to the test button on the black conductor.

I’m looking for confirmation regarding code violations including 110.12, thanks.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

It appears that the EGC is not bonded to the box in accordance with 250.148(C).

There is an unused opening that is not sealed in the box. (110.12(A))

How is the box being supported, this box appears to be a cut-in style box.

There are a couple, I am sure there are more.

Chris


----------



## yanici (Mar 25, 2007)

That cut on the MC, inside the connector, looks ragged and sharp and ready to slice into the conductors. 110.3(8)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The wall is the wrong color?


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, when posted the following observations had been made. It took me awhile to find them all, and I never did find the one about two white wires going to a lighting fixture (#5). Anyone?

I concur with both Raider1 and Yanci on 1,2 & 3. Items 6&7 are more workmanship issues than violations. 

The reason for posting this was because I have never seen one cut-in box with so many problems. The box was secured with battleships by the way which had been removed before the photo.

1) 250.148 Box wasn’t bonded.
2) 110.12 (A) Conduit Opening not closed.
3) 110.3 (B) Anti-short bushing missing.
4) 300.14 Conductors less than 6” out of box.
5) Power supplied with 12/2 MC to switch on black conductor.
6) 110.12 Cover retainer tabs not cut in drywall (generating original WO).
7) 110.12 Plate installed before wall finish applied.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

"3) 110.3 (B) Anti-short bushing missing."

There is no requirement for a bushing on MC cable unlike for AC cable (see 320.40 2002 NEC), nothing in art. 330 that said IMO its a good idea anyway.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

The requirement lies in article 110.3 (B) which requires the install to meet the instructions of the listing or labeling. I haven’t read the listing documentation, but assume that it’s in there because each roll comes with a bag of anti-short bushings.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Jim said:


> The requirement lies in article 110.3 (B) which requires the install to meet the instructions of the listing or labeling. I haven’t read the listing documentation, but assume that it’s in there because each roll comes with a bag of anti-short bushings.


Actually, they have just barely come out with a true hospital grade MC cable that meets the requirements of 517.13. What we have always called hospital grade MC is, in actuality, AC cable and would be subject to Article 320 not 330. 320.40 requires the use of anti-short bushings on AC cable.

Also, I don't know of any MC cable manufactures that *require* the use of anti-short bushings. They do provide them with the cable but it is just a recomendation, not a requirement, to use them.

Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Norcal said:


> "3) 110.3 (B) Anti-short bushing missing."
> 
> There is no requirement for a bushing on MC cable unlike for AC cable (see 320.40 2002 NEC), nothing in art. 330 that said IMO its a good idea anyway.


True, but HCFC cable is not type MC cable. It's type AC cable.

EDIT... oops. I see somebody already squared that away.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

What is the blue plastic (?) at the connector? Is that a bushing of some kind?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> What is the blue plastic (?) at the connector? Is that a bushing of some kind?


Some MC/AC connectors have an insulated throat. Could be any color, but red and orange are most common. I'm not famaliar with the brand in the picture, but I'm reasonably certain that it's just an insulated throat connector. They make EMT connectors with an insulated throat, too. I try to use them at 277/480, where I think they may provide some benefit.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

This post has certainly been enlightening. I had no idea that when I ordered HG MC, the HCFC that they sent was actually AC cable. So in retrospect, my call for anti-short bushings was correct after all. I just cited the wrong code section. So I thought I made a mistake, but I was wrong?

Now about the white wire in a two wire cable rule, does it still exist? I haven’t been able to find it in the 2005 NEC. Other electricians tell me I must be crazy and that the white wire must be wrapped with color code tape. Maybe I made a mistake after all.

The blue plastic is a bushing on the one screw connector that we use, I’ve never seen a red one but it has inspections holes for the anti-short bushing, wouldn’t a red one sort of defeat the purpose of the inspection holes. I’m not sure of the manufacturer but ours were purchased from Summit Electric Supply.

It’s nice to have this forum to run questionable things by others that are more knowledgeable than myself.

Thanks to all, Jim


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jim said:


> Now about the white wire in a two wire cable rule, does it still exist? I haven’t been able to find it in the 2005 NEC. Other electricians tell me I must be crazy and that the white wire must be wrapped with color code tape. Maybe I made a mistake after all.


Naw. You're right. Check out 200.7(C)(1) and 200.7(C)(2)

_*(1)* If part of a cable assembly and where the insulation is
permanently reidentified to indicate its use as an ungrounded
conductor, by painting or other effective
means at its termination, and at each location where the
conductor is visible and accessible.
*(2)* Where a cable assembly contains an insulated conductor
for single-pole, 3-way or 4-way switch loops and
the conductor with white or gray insulation or a marking
of three continuous white stripes is used for the
supply to the switch but not as a return conductor from
the switch to the switched outlet. In these applications,
the conductor with white or gray insulation or with
three continuous white stripes shall be permanently reidentified
to indicate its use by painting or other effective
means at its terminations and at each location
where the conductor is visible and accessible.


_


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Some MC/AC connectors have an insulated throat. Could be any color, but red and orange are most common. I'm not famaliar with the brand in the picture, but I'm reasonably certain that it's just an insulated throat connector.


OK. I've only seen/used ones with red.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

John, Why are you using used material? There's more profit in marking up new material.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jim said:


> John, Why are you using used material? There's more profit in marking up new material.


Ha, ha! :laughing: 

He said that he's only "seen/used", as in seen and used. Not that he uses used connectors. Different definition of the same word.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

You left yourself wide open, but I won’t push it. Actually there are times when used material is the only option, such as a 200A 1Ø Zinsco main breaker. Generally advertised as reconditioned, but used just the same. Perhaps there are some after markets out there. Please excuse my addiction to dry humor. It must be the climate, I'll try to do better.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's a cut in box guys, yikes!
the world isn't perfect, and when you do service work, there aren't many good installs to work with.
How much work do you come across doing service that meets code?\

PS

been gone awhile guys, busy summer. Glad you're all still here!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> It's a cut in box guys, yikes!
> the world isn't perfect, and when you do service work, there aren't many good installs to work with.
> How much work do you come across doing service that meets code?\


1897 code ? 100 %
2005 code ? 48/48/4 rule :whistling2:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

OK, I'll bite! What's the "48/48/4" rule?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> OK, I'll bite! What's the "48/48/4" rule?


48/48/4 Rule as it applies to anything electrical.

As it applies to this situation:

48 % chance that it was never to code.
48 % chance that it is just old work methods that was to code at one time and just needs to be updated.
4% chance that it IS really FUBAR.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm almost afraid to ask.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

John said:


> 4% chance that it IS really FUBAR.


ONLY 4%? You must have been fortunate.:whistling2:


----------

